# Bug étrange NETFLIX



## BooTBx (17 Août 2020)

Bonjour.
Depuis quelques jours j'ai un comportement étrange de NETFLIX sur Apple TV 4K :
Si j'utilise mes AirPods 2 avec l'Apple TV pour regarder NETFLIX, je ne peux plus avoir le son de NETFLIX sur la TV...
Je remets mes AirPods dans leur boite, l'Apple TV détecte bien la perte de la connexion BT et le son repasse sur le TV (j'ai les bruits de la navigation, YOUTUBE est bien sur le son de la TV, mais pas NETFLIX...
Quelqu'un à déjà eu ce genre de gag ? Y-a-t-il une solution ?
Merci !


----------



## maxou56 (17 Août 2020)

@BooTBx 
Pas de soucis avec NETFLIX Apple TV 4K et Casque Solo3.

Tu as essayé de redémarrer l'Apple TV, quitter l'app ou éventuellement réinstaller l'app?


----------



## BooTBx (18 Août 2020)

Même en dissociant les AirPods de l'Apple TV le bug persiste.
Après un temps suffisamment long en veille cela reviens à la normale.
Je n'ai pas essayé de reinstaller l'app effectivement, je vais tester ça ce soir.


----------



## BooTBx (19 Août 2020)

La reinstallation de l'appli NETFLIX n'a rien changé...


----------



## BooTBx (27 Août 2020)

Je me suis rendu compte hier que j'avais le même comportement avec Prime Videos... C'est plutôt gênant comme bug, il n'y a que moi qui est ce problème ???


----------

